# ac97 to hd audio adapter?



## thechink09 (Feb 13, 2012)

is there any ac97 to hd audio adapters? or a way to get ac97 on a hd header?


----------



## jamesd1981 (Feb 13, 2012)

There should be a setting in the bios, that you can enable or disable hd audio front panel.

Try the link below

http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/FAQ/CM/en_US/HDAudio_en.htm


----------



## MMM (Feb 15, 2012)

jamesd1981 said:


> There should be a setting in the bios, that you can enable or disable hd audio front panel.
> 
> Try the link below
> 
> http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/FAQ/CM/en_US/HDAudio_en.htm


Also motherboard or sound card guide/manual could have configurable jumper settings instructions.


----------

